# What do you think about this unisaw?



## Jaredbc (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Needs a lot of work but for a grand might be worth getting. Do they have the back portion of the Biesemeyer fence? The rear part of the fence is just a piece of angle iron however it's an odd size and would take some special cutting to fabricate. What about the guard? If you are a person that uses one if it's missing you'll have to locate one. The table could always be made and if it's anything like my Unisaw you could probably make a better table. Without the side dust cover you won't be able to use a dust collector with it and the saw is made to be used with a dust collector. You otherwise have to get down on your hands and knees and scoop the dust out the side.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

To me it seems a bit high. A lot of folks think the Unisaws are worth way more than they really are due to the initial cost of them. That saw in it's current condition is worth about $650-750 if it has the back rail. You can get a replacement motor cover on EBAY, there is a guy that makes them out of plastic. I've included a link to the cover/dust door combo, he sells the cover separately as well.

As a point of reference, I bought my same era Unisaw at a State surplus auction for $165, it did not have a fence, but did have both cast extensions. The cabinet had been butchered for a dust collector attachment but the rest of the saw was pretty decent.

There is one on our local CL with the factory rails, and no fence for $400 right now.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Unisaw-Rock...hash=item4af6591f8b:m:mHQIDjuC8ITndABaq_YJo1w


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

That price seems way high. Like Steve pointed out, one of the fence rails is missing, and by the sound of it its missing a few other parts as well. Rebuilding the motor is iffy as well. If the job was done by someone competent and with good quality bearings that's a big plus, but its a big minus if it was rebuilt by someone clueless with the wrong bearings. 

Also, I don't see what's 'rare' about a left tilt saw, or why that would be desirable enough to point out. Now, if it were a right tilt saw that'd be awesome, but most saws are left tilt


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> Needs a lot of work but for a grand might be worth getting. Do they have the back portion of the Biesemeyer fence? The rear part of the fence is just a piece of angle iron however it's an odd size and would take some special cutting to fabricate. What about the guard? If you are a person that uses one if it's missing you'll have to locate one. The table could always be made and if it's anything like my Unisaw you could probably make a better table. Without the side dust cover you won't be able to use a dust collector with it and the saw is made to be used with a dust collector. You otherwise have to get down on your hands and knees and scoop the dust out the side.


+1: I agree with Steve. If the back support for the fence is there it's priced fairly. If everything was there, it would be worth more money. 
You can make you a home made cover for the side panel.


----------



## Jaredbc (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the info! I have been looking for a better table saw that is in my price range, 1000-1400. I have a dewalt contractor saw which was good for me, but i feel like it's time for me to upgrade. I have been looking on Craig's list and considering a Laguna saw. Thanks again for the info. I'm gonna pass on this one.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The value of a saw will vary from place to place around the country. I'm near Dallas and that saw would probably be worth around 2 grand having a 5 hp motor. I bought my saw new in the 1990's and it had a 3hp motor on it. I paid $1200 for it and that is what they are going for used now in my area.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Jaredbc said:


> Thanks everyone for the info! I have been looking for a better table saw that is in my price range, 1000-1400. I have a dewalt contractor saw which was good for me, but i feel like it's time for me to upgrade. I have been looking on Craig's list and considering a Laguna saw. Thanks again for the info. I'm gonna pass on this one.


With that budget you may want to consider something like this:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-5-HP-240V-Cabinet-Left-Tilting-Table-Saw/G1023RLWX

If memory serves a few guys on the forum have one of those, or the 3hp variant, and they seem to like them. People like crapping on grizzly, but they make solid tools. Personally, id near always prefer a new tool over a recent-old one (bout 1970's or newer).


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> The value of a saw will vary from place to place around the country. I'm near Dallas and that saw would probably be worth around 2 grand having a 5 hp motor. I bought my saw new in the 1990's and it had a 3hp motor on it. I paid $1200 for it and that is what they are going for used now in my area.


$650
https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/tls/5352612610.html

$1000obo better condition, more complete than the OP saw)
https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/tls/5378089916.html

I see people all the time asking for higher prices, doesn't mean they are actually gong for that though.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Jaredbc said:


> Thanks everyone for the info! I have been looking for a better table saw that is in my price range, 1000-1400. I have a dewalt contractor saw which was good for me, but i feel like it's time for me to upgrade. I have been looking on Craig's list and considering a Laguna saw. Thanks again for the info. I'm gonna pass on this one.


I often wonder when I read about someone who has a saw that has worked for them but wants to upgrade.

Just what advantages or new things do you expect an "upgraded" saw to do that your old one is not?

I have never had this urge because my old Craftsman has always done every thing I asked it to do.

Just a curiosity question.

George


----------



## Kansas Gary (Nov 13, 2014)

GeorgeC said:


> I often wonder when I read about someone who has a saw that has worked for them but wants to upgrade.
> 
> Just what advantages or new things do you expect an "upgraded" saw to do that your old one is not?
> 
> ...


for myself I sold my Sears Craftsman only because I wanted a Cabinet Saw for a little better dust control......That and a tad smaller foot print on the Cabinet Saw vs. Contractor's Saw with the motor hanging off the back like mine did............


----------



## Jaredbc (Jun 1, 2012)

Good question George. My dewalt contractor doesn't have a riving knife. I think that's a safety feature that I would like to have. I have tried many times to get my fence dialed in, but there is no real great way to do that. The table is also on the small side. These are only a few of the reasons I want to upgrade.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

GeorgeC said:


> I often wonder when I read about someone who has a saw that has worked for them but wants to upgrade.
> 
> Just what advantages or new things do you expect an "upgraded" saw to do that your old one is not?
> 
> ...



I've worked on several table saws over the years. Cheap, expensive, small, big, lightweight and heavy. 
All cut wood. But for precision work, you need a good quality table saw. 
You cannot get precision work on a table saw with a poor fence. 
The fence in my opinion is responsible for 1/2 the success of the saw. 
The other 1/2 involves all the other components of the saw. 
I traded off a cabinet saw that I felt was too big and too heavy for my little shop. I've built a lot of furniture on my Delta Contractor saw. 
Is it my saw of choice? No, but it meets my needs and fits my little shop.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I do have a unisaw and love it but I have used other saws that would work for me also. If it works for you and you are happy with it, that is all that counts, with our tools, we only have to please ourselves, what someone else has doesn't matter.


----------



## Minnesota Marty (Feb 27, 2015)

*Cabinet or Contractor saw?*

I have had both Cabinet saws and Contractor saws over the years. I sold my place about 4 years ago and I sold all my equipment because I didn't have storage space for it. Within the last two years I built my last house. I told the kids they are taking me out of this one in a box! My new shop space for my personal woodworking is 1/2 of an oversize 2 car garage and the attic above that two car garage. Right now I just have a Jet contractors saw 1.5 hp. Works good. The fence is something to be desired but I only paid $300 for it. Not used very much before me, so some clean up maintenance and I was in business. About 6 months ago I found a Unisaw 3 hp. 220 volt single phase for also $300. I jumped on time. It needs quite a bit more attention but that is going to be my main floor saw and I plan on moving the Jet upstairs. My work flow will be breakdown material downstairs then finish machining upstairs along with other finishing processes. My 23 year old son helped me haul both saws home and heard both run. His comment was the Unisaw "hums" when it runs whereas the Jet just runs. Both cut well. But, the Unisaw does cut better. Obviously, its twice the hp. Neither saw has a riving knife. Which does bother me a little. I think the riving knife is a safety feature well worth the money. 

Marty


----------

